# Beserker MTL RTA in black (22mm/24mm)



## Res (19/10/18)

Hi all,

Looking for Vandyvape Beserker MTL RTA in black. Dont mind if its the 24mm or the 22mm.

Thanks..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan Burger (19/10/18)

Res said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for Vandyvape Beserker MTL RTA in black. Dont mind if its the 24mm or the 22mm.
> 
> Thanks..


Hi. I have a black beserker RDA if interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

